# I feel bad for atheists but I can't change their attitude



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

Cuz cuz, like they don't get it . Me I have more answers because guess what I'm one of those different folk who sense the future and it happens... I'm telepathic everyday.

I know telepathy is real, and there's too many signs. I'm lucky to be this different that I get it and researched, Prophets the ones sent from God didn't lie like me they're telepathic but on a Messengers level. We are ordinary people with a choice. Believers will be rewarded.

Now the reason it's don't feel bad for atheists is because they choose ignorance. First atheists the ones who care lots and are great people but still blame God. If you didn't do your life homework you should now while you have your last chances.

We all sin, we all are seeking righteousness, the difference between a believer and atheist is that one isn't on the wrong path.

There will be a Judgement day and I know more.. you guys won't believe. Blind heart me was a skeptic till I realized I do know my future, I got proof then was 100 with God. You guys need to realize you will meet the Creator and feel something else God has waiting for mankind in that Hour.

If you can't accept religion you already contradicted yourself, tell me if that's not foolish. Please don't judge God because it's his job to judge humans. We actually judging others is by far the dumbest mistake of people.
.
Read the Quran and look up Ahmadiyya it's the truth. God brought Christianity that failed then he brought Islam and God is planning out the time line.

Read what Prophets said about nonbelievers and the future it's the reality we are in. 


There's a reason Muslims pray 5 times a day and fast for a month. There's a reason for Christians and why they deny Islam. Still all religions and Believers care but not atheism. Be CAREFUL, really.

Ps. I swear on everything I know the truth. Believe it or not your opinions doesn't change facts of life. So I will believe always cause I know it all counts. Duh. My emotions won't reflect my purpose time faith wisdom as a person.

Islam makes sense when you research and use logic!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol...crazy


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

> Islam makes sense when you research and use logic!


No, that's what you get when you listen to one book and don't do research. You wouldn't believe just anything someone puts up on a webpage so why would you believe just anything someone puts into a book without seeing it first hand?

oke:hide


----------



## drjohnsn (Sep 30, 2015)

That's a lot of highly concentrated bull****. For what it's worth, I feel bad for you.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I feel bad for myself as well!

You do sound like an extraordinary person. I wish I could see what you see, it would be pretty fun.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Your post in violation of forum rules but it's so hilarious that I hope it stays as a reminder of how religion makes one stupid.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't get it. You said Christianity failed but they're still saved even though they don't believe the exact same thing as you?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

opcornhttp://www.socialanxietysupport.com//de.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't.


----------



## NathanielWingatePeaslee (Jan 6, 2010)

theotherone said:


> Cuz cuz, like they don't get it . Me I have more answers because guess what I'm one of those different folk who sense the future and it happens... I'm telepathic everyday.
> 
> I know telepathy is real, and there's too many signs. I'm lucky to be this different that I get it and researched, Prophets the ones sent from God didn't lie like me they're telepathic but on a Messengers level. We are ordinary people with a choice. Believers will be rewarded.
> 
> ...


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

theotherone said:


> I'm one of those different folk who sense the future and it happens... I'm telepathic everyday.
> 
> I know telepathy is real, and there's too many signs. I'm lucky to be this different that I get it












look, there's nothing wrong with believing in what you wanna believe, but don't drag us into it. we don't need/want your advice or pity.

please go post in the religious boards instead.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I would have thought that a divinely chosen telepath could communicate with people using correct grammar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

It never ends with the religious threads on this board.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Just substitute telekinetic with telepathic.


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

Lisa said:


> opcornhttp://www.socialanxietysupport.com//de.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Lemme reach in there real quick.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

benevichi said:


> Lemme reach in there real quick.


Let me join the two of you. :grin2:

And theotherone, what do you think of atheists like Richard Dawkins and Christopher Hitchens? Do they strike you as nice people?


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

theotherone said:


> There will be a Judgement day and I know more.. you guys won't believe. Blind heart me was a skeptic till I realized I do know my future, I got proof then was 100 with God. You guys need to realize you will meet the Creator and feel something else God has waiting for mankind in that Hour.


I prefer the terminator version of Judgement day. It seems more likely to happen than the religious version.
At least the machines don't discriminate on who gets killed and who doesn't.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Completely agree


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## drjohnsn (Sep 30, 2015)

SaladDays said:


>


I just fell in love with you. Is that ok?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

drjohnsn said:


> I just fell in love with you. Is that ok?


well it makes you gay but sure its alright, nothing wrong with being gay, now lets mate.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

Qolselanu said:


> I would have thought that a divinely chosen telepath could communicate with people using correct grammar.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL. Good one!!:grin2:


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

If God is going to be mad at me at judgement day, i'll be mad at him for actually existing and not doing a **** about all the people suffering from starvation / dehydration and war.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Everything is in God's will. May Allah swt help those who are blind to see and unseal their hearts ameen.

I feel very fortunate to be close to God. I understand life more clearly. If I didn't become a firm believer, I probably would have done a lot of damage to myself by now. I understand that my SA is part of my test and I will try my best to overcome my adversities.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

AussiePea said:


>


Ha ha ha


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

AND THIS


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

TL;DR. 

I was too busy sinning.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

theotherone said:


> Cuz cuz, like they don't get it . Me I have more answers because guess what I'm one of those different folk who sense the future and it happens... I'm telepathic everyday.
> 
> I know telepathy is real, and there's too many signs. I'm lucky to be this different that I get it and researched, Prophets the ones sent from God didn't lie like me they're telepathic but on a Messengers level. We are ordinary people with a choice. Believers will be rewarded.
> 
> ...


I assume English isn't your first language?

It's a shame there are people who are so credulous and deluded they arrogantly proclaim to know fantastical things yet have utter inability to demonstrate their truth. They'd be as credible/intellectually honest as claiming they were Napoleon or that they had a unicorn.

As others have said, making such posts just shows many readers how ridiculous and unsubstantiated such claims are, so you are doing well digging your own hole.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

This is considered "support" for atheists and agnostic, yet a thread on aligning being transgender with Christianity was removed because it wasn't about support?
Well that certainly makes sense..


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah it should definitely be moved to the religious debate forum.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

theotherone said:


> First atheists the ones who care lots and are great people but still blame God.


I know many atheists and that's not true.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

amene said:


> I know many atheists and that's not true.


Indeed I'm not sure she even understands that it's impossible for an atheist to blame god, since atheists don't believe in one.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Exactly.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Religious thread in atheist support


----------

